# Taste 6 nach einiger Zeit tot

## hampelratte

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit einiger Zeit das Problem, dass nach einer unbestimmten Zeit die Taste 6 nicht mehr funktioniert. Alle anderen Ziffern funktionieren aber weiterhin. Leider habe ich nicht verfolgt, wann es das erste Mal aufgetreten ist. Ich kann also nicht sagen, welche Veränderungen am System das Problem hervorrufen.

Hat jemand eine Idee, was das sein könnte?

Gruß

Henrik

----------

## cryptosteve

Notebook? Kannst Du mit einer anderen Tastatur testen? Klingt fast eher nach Hardwaredefekt.

----------

## hampelratte

Ne, ist eine normale Cherry PS/2. Hardwaredefekt habe ich auch erst gedacht, aber nach einem Reboot ist alles wieder gut. Außerdem (Schande über mich) boote ich ab und an auch mal Win 7 und da hatte ich das Problem noch nicht. Ich hätte als Alternative noch eine billig USB-Tastatur. Wenn das Problem das nächste Mal auftritt, werde ich die mal anstöpseln. Mal schauen, was dann passiert.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Installier mal das Paket xev. Wenn es dann das nächste mal auftritt mach mal ne Konsole auf und gib xev ein.

Da mal die Taste 6 drücken. Was kommt da raus?

Sebastian

----------

## hampelratte

Gute Idee, xev kannte ich noch nicht.

----------

## Josef.95

Bei solch merkwürdigen Keyboard Problemen hat es mitunter schon geholfen die Xorg-Input Treiber noch mal neu zu mergen.

```
emerge -av1 $(qlist -IC xf86-input)
```

----------

## mrsteven

Das gleiche hatte ich vor kurzem und vor ein paar Jahren mit der 7 meiner internen Notebook-Tastatur, sowohl unter X als auch in der Textkonsole. Eine externe USB-Tastatur ging und nach einem Neustart war alles wieder okay. Beim letzten mal war es mit einem 2.6.38.x-Kernel. Also genau 2x tote 7 innerhalb von mehreren Jahren - nicht tragisch, aber irgendwie gruselig...  :Shocked: 

----------

## hampelratte

Ich habe die Tage mal einen Rundumschlag gemacht und auf gcc 4.4, kde 4.6 und baselayout 2 aktualisiert. Da musste ich ja das System komplett neu bauen. Seit dem ist der Fehler nicht mehr aufgetreten. Vielleicht hat das Neubauen von xorg input ja tatsächlich geholfen. Ich werde das weiter beobachten.

----------

## hampelratte

So, eben ist der Fehler wieder aufgetreten. Ich habe auch sofort die USB-Tastatur angeklemmt. Und siehe da, kein Hardware-Problem. Auch die USB-Tastatur hatte eine tote 6. So richtig tot ist sie laut xev aber wohl nicht. Ich habe zum Vergleich die 5, 6 und 7 nacheinander gedrückt:

```
KeyPress event, serial 34, synthetic NO, window 0x5200001,

    root 0x15d, subw 0x0, time 2658331, (-238,-36), root:(686,295),

    state 0x10, keycode 14 (keysym 0x35, 5), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (35) "5"

    XmbLookupString gives 1 bytes: (35) "5"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 34, synthetic NO, window 0x5200001,

    root 0x15d, subw 0x0, time 2658414, (-238,-36), root:(686,295),

    state 0x10, keycode 14 (keysym 0x35, 5), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (35) "5"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

FocusOut event, serial 34, synthetic NO, window 0x5200001,

    mode NotifyGrab, detail NotifyAncestor

FocusIn event, serial 34, synthetic NO, window 0x5200001,

    mode NotifyUngrab, detail NotifyAncestor

KeymapNotify event, serial 34, synthetic NO, window 0x0,

    keys:  0   4294967168 0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

           0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

KeyRelease event, serial 34, synthetic NO, window 0x5200001,

    root 0x15d, subw 0x0, time 2659762, (-238,-36), root:(686,295),

    state 0x10, keycode 15 (keysym 0x36, 6), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (36) "6"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyPress event, serial 34, synthetic NO, window 0x5200001,

    root 0x15d, subw 0x0, time 2660507, (-238,-36), root:(686,295),

    state 0x10, keycode 16 (keysym 0x37, 7), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (37) "7"

    XmbLookupString gives 1 bytes: (37) "7"

    XFilterEvent returns: False
```

Nach einem Reboot funktioniert die 6 wieder. Die Ausgabe von xev sieht auch wieder normal aus:

```
KeyPress event, serial 34, synthetic NO, window 0x4400001,

    root 0x15d, subw 0x0, time 41744, (54,577), root:(960,600),

    state 0x10, keycode 14 (keysym 0x35, 5), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (35) "5"

    XmbLookupString gives 1 bytes: (35) "5"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 34, synthetic NO, window 0x4400001,

    root 0x15d, subw 0x0, time 41854, (54,577), root:(960,600),

    state 0x10, keycode 14 (keysym 0x35, 5), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (35) "5"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyPress event, serial 34, synthetic NO, window 0x4400001,

    root 0x15d, subw 0x0, time 42454, (54,577), root:(960,600),

    state 0x10, keycode 15 (keysym 0x36, 6), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (36) "6"

    XmbLookupString gives 1 bytes: (36) "6"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 34, synthetic NO, window 0x4400001,

    root 0x15d, subw 0x0, time 42576, (54,577), root:(960,600),

    state 0x10, keycode 15 (keysym 0x36, 6), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (36) "6"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyPress event, serial 34, synthetic NO, window 0x4400001,

    root 0x15d, subw 0x0, time 43176, (54,577), root:(960,600),

    state 0x10, keycode 16 (keysym 0x37, 7), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (37) "7"

    XmbLookupString gives 1 bytes: (37) "7"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 34, synthetic NO, window 0x4400001,

    root 0x15d, subw 0x0, time 43259, (54,577), root:(960,600),

    state 0x10, keycode 16 (keysym 0x37, 7), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (37) "7"

    XFilterEvent returns: False
```

Wenn mir jetzt noch einer sagen kann, was das bedeutet und wie ich herausfinden kann, warum die 6 plötzlich andere Events sendet, dann wär ich einen gewaltigen Schritt weiter.

Gruß

Henrik

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung wie sowas zustande kommen kann...

Aber: Eine Idee wäre noch (sofern es denn nach einem Update zutrifft)  *x11-libs/libXi wrote:*   

> WARN: postinst
> 
> Some special keys and keyboard layouts may stop working.
> 
> To fix them, recompile xorg-server.

  zu beachten.

----------

## hampelratte

Ich denke, das wird nichts helfen, denn ich habe ja erst vor kurzem ein emerge -e (system|world) gemacht. Da war ja auch der Xorg-Server und alle zugehörigen Module dabei. Und der Fehler trat vorher und nachher auf.

----------

## cryptosteve

Hast Du vielleicht noch eine alte (aus heutiger Sicht fehlerhafte) ~/.Xmodmap rumliegen, die irgendwann durch altes Skript aufgerufen wird? Ansonsten fällt mir auch nichts mehr ein, wie eine Taste erst noch funktioniert, später dann abe versagt.

----------

## hampelratte

Find liefert keine Treffer in /etc /usr und ~ . Eine alte Xmodmap ist es dann wohl auch nicht.

----------

## toralf

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Also genau 2x tote 7 innerhalb von mehreren Jahren - nicht tragisch, aber irgendwie gruselig... 

 Nun ja - ohne hier zu pedantisch zu wirken, aber eigentlich reden wir hier über die "6"  :Smile:  - Anbei, "gruselig" trifft es schon recht gut.

----------

## hampelratte

 *toralf wrote:*   

> ... gruselig" trifft es schon recht gut.

 

Und wenn man sich vorstellt, dass der Teufel sich die 6 für seine Hausnummer ausgeliehen hat, wird einem noch gruseliger  :Wink: 

Schade, dass auch Euch so langsam die Ideen ausgehen. Ich werde mich wohl auf eine unregelmäßige Leihgabe einstellen müssen... Immerhin, die 6 auf dem Nummernblock tut es dann ja noch.

----------

## Knieper

 *hampelratte wrote:*   

> Ich habe die Tage mal einen Rundumschlag gemacht und auf gcc 4.4, kde 4.6 und baselayout 2 aktualisiert.

 

Der Fehler liegt mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder im Misthaufen. Schau mal nach, wie KDE seine konfigurierbaren Tastenkürzel verwaltet und wo Programme die registrieren können. Dann beobachte die Prozessliste, öffne nacheinander div. KDE-Programme und finde heraus, welches Programm läuft, wenn die Tastenbelegung verändert wird.

----------

